# Is Seachem Flourish sufficient for micros



## Progen (8 Feb 2017)

Now I'm dosing E.I. and read somewhere that sources of micro nutrients will be those from TNC, NilocQ and Seachem Flourish was mentioned. It was available from a local dealer at a good price and theoretically should last me almost a year so that's what I got.

I've also noticed that there is a whole range of Flourish this, Flourish that and so have started wondering whether Flourish alone is enough for a tank that's mainly Java ferns and anubiases but I would like to get a carpet of perhaps pygmy chain sword to start in the near future.


----------



## kadoxu (8 Feb 2017)

I would say no, but these things always depend on the amount of plants you have in the tank. If you have just a couple of plants it could be enough...

There is the regular Flourish, which has a little bit of everything, then it should be topped up with the other types of Flourish (Iron, Nitrate, Phosphate, etc...) as needed.

You can check a the composition on their website http://www.seachem.com/flourish.php


----------



## xim (8 Feb 2017)

It should be, if the water is not too hard (too high kH) since it uses gluconate to complex metals. It is one of the two Tom Barr based on in his EI method.

"5 mls 3 x a week for a 20 gallon is about all I needed. EI was based more on/used TMG and SeaChem than other brands."
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/1...76814-tropica-plant-nutrition.html#post727242

PS. TMG was Tropica Master Grow. I believe the ingredients are the same as today's Tropica Premium Fertiliser. The Seachem here is the Flourish Comprehensive.


----------



## Progen (8 Feb 2017)

Thanks guys. I'm currently experimenting with doubling the dosage so I'm using 2 capfuls 3x a week instead of the suggested 1. The crypts seem to be doing better with this higher dosage.


----------

